# Pin to "circle" question



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a very bad tendency to focus too much on my pin.

Is there real world advantages to the circles on the lense? I have not seen them in use much so I question their effectivness.

3D and spots.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I used to have the same problem & went to a circle. My clarifier peep is a #3, so I can barely see the circle. It seems to help me focus on the X much better.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I have the yellow clarifier - I think its a two.....

Im going to try it. I ordered some of the speciality archery ones - also put a post in general section to see if anyone has a laser vinyl cutter. I would like to try some really obscure colors type of vinyl.

We shoot indoor 3D and some of them are really dark. With standard fiber optic pin you have to have a light to light the pin up slightly to see. But may try and get some type of vinyl circle that has a little reflective properties I could shine a dim light across it to have it show up if need be.

But it may nto matter as long as Im looking through it andn at my "spot" why would I need it bright? That may be contributing to the problems I have.

I have a tendency to overthink things....hence the reason Im in the process of hiring a coach. someone to slap me upside the head and say "just shoot the shot dummy"


----------



## Da Vinci (May 16, 2011)

Best move I made for spots. Spent a lot of time with anxiety when my pin settled on the x because it blurred the x. Switched to the ring, and its a lot easier to relax and aim. Once you switch, give it time. Takes a bit of getting used to. As far as ring size, I tried to find the diameter that matched up with the 4 ring. Plenty of room to see the x, and it doesn't bounce all over and out of your field of view.

If you ordered the 3 color pack of rings, try making the innermost ring a different color, say Orange. That way it shows up the dark targets


----------



## archer60x (Nov 24, 2008)

Shooting a circle is a lot different than shooting pins. But I would shoot nothing else if I shot freestyle class. When I shoot pins I spend most of my aiming time on the X and not on the pins because my brain will bring the pin to the X at the instant the arrow is released. By shooting a circle your mind doesn't have to go back and forth from X to the pin and back to the X. You can just look through the circle to the X and your mind will center the circle with the X. The problem with this method is trusting your brain to bring the the circle back to the center by just concentrating on the X. But trust me it will. Experiment with different sizes but not too small that you can only see the X, usually the circle should surround the blue rings. Give it a try.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

yes it helps , make sure the ring has some slop in it so it dont line up perfect .most even skip the center dot.... same reason.but the most important thing is to follow your shot seq.and think center of X nothing else


----------

